# Scratchbuilt 1943 BATMOBILE



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi All  

I've just started to work on a 1943 BATMOBILE (such as it was), which I'll be Scratchbuilding the Body for to fit an R.C. Car that I'll be using for the basis....1:18 Scale AUDI, in this case

This will be an Ongoing Project which I'll be working on as the opportunity allows, and I'll post Progress Photos when I've finished

To save confusion, though....

As there were a few Batmobiles used in the 40s, I'll just clarify....

This will be the first one used in Live Action, and looks like this


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

What will you be using ?


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

For the most part, I'll be using Balsawood Planks....

I have a Side View Drawing of the Car that was used, which was a 1939 Cadillac Series 75 Convertible, and I'll be using that as my template, for want of a better term, and making my pieces based on that

I'll also be making whatever modifications I might need to to the AUDI Base Car....trimming the Chassis where needed and using larger L.E.D.s than those supplied, but for the most part, I'll be using the AUDI Base Car Chassis as is, and just making my own Body for it out of Balsawood Planks  

And, thanks to a Documentary I found on YouTube, I've got the information I need for the Number Plates as well, which I'll also be making myself out of Balsawood


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

What did you find out about the number plate?


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

While searching for info in Google, I managed to find this Documentary






Pausing it at the right spots, I took photos of what I needed, and I'll be using those as the basis

Searching also for Number Plates for that era, I got the Colour Scheme as well


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

And this one


----------



## ClearHooter (Nov 28, 2004)

This sounds like an interesting, daunting, project. Have you tried anything like it before?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I am also curious as to your plans moving forward? Are you going to use the Audi R8 wheels are replacements for starters?


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

ClearHooter said:


> This sounds like an interesting, daunting, project. Have you tried anything like it before?



Yes I have 

I made a BIGFOOT Truck not long ago, which I've posted about here:









1:18 Scale Bigfoot #4


Hi I'll be wanting to make a Scratchbuilt Model of Bigfoot #4 soon, to Scale with an 1:18 Scale R.C. Car - which I'll be using as the Basis, and then making my own Bigfoot Body for - and could use some assistance please, if possible? I could use some help with Side, Front, Rear, and Top...




www.hobbytalk.com





Also, as I think about what else I've made in this regard, I've made a General Lee, DeLorean from BTTF, Mach-5, and The Bluesmobile

I've also made a Herbie and The Last of The V-8 Interceptors, but they have since gotten damaged beyond repair, so I'll be planning on making new ones of those as well


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I am also curious as to your plans moving forward? Are you going to use the Audi R8 wheels are replacements for starters?



I'll be using the Wheels and Tires supplied with the AUDI, and I'll be making some hub-caps to match the ones used for this as best as I can

I'll also be attempting to paint a White Circle on the Tires to match the White-Wall effect


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Can you call this a Batmobile? Yes, Batman drove it, but it clearly was Bruce Wayne's car. If I recall, in the early serials from the 1940s, Vicki Vale asked Batman about the vehicle, and he replied that Wayne had loaned it to him. Interesting explanation. It's probably because the studio could not afford to come up with even a slight customization of a contemporary car.


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

NTRPRZ said:


> Can you call this a Batmobile? Yes, Batman drove it, but it clearly was Bruce Wayne's car.


Yep, this, and the one from 1949 had the same basic issue in that regard....

They're both Convertibles, so, when the Top was down, they were both driven by Bruce Wayne....

When the Top was up, they were 'Batmobiles'....

Go figure :-/


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Phil1 said:


> Yep, this, and the one from 1949 had the same basic issue in that regard....
> 
> They're both Convertibles, so, when the Top was down, they were both driven by Bruce Wayne....
> 
> ...


Gothamites are a superstitious, cowardly lot. They're stupid too.


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Okay....

I've finally finished making this 'Batmobile', and as promised, here are the photos  

Sorry it took so long....I've been working on other things as well

Anyway....

Here's the Base Car that I used, which in this case, was a 1:18 Scale R/C AUDI


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iRdc8k


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2iR8Lt9


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2iRdcz2


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2iRby2s


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2iR8M9T


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

After removing the Body, Screws, and Light Mountings, it now looks like this


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iRbyzm


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2iRbyNx


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2iRddVZ


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2iRbzqu


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2iRdeyY


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Here it is once I changed the Head Lights from the 3mm L.E.D.s to 10mm L.E.D.s, and have started the process of Scratchbuilding 


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jANZkf


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jATg4F


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jATgEL


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jAP1pu


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jAStUb


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

After starting on the Front Grill, and the Side Fenders


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jAP35Z


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jATiZk


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jATjjo


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jAP3W3


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

More on the Front Grill, and starting to trim and shape the Side Fenders


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jATkb8


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Also putting the Head Lights in place


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jAP4En


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jATm1Q


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Rear View, showing the Tail Lights

Changed from the 3mm L.E.D.s that were supplied, to 5mm L.E.D.s  


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jATmeL


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jATmq2


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Everything constructed, and in place, and Puttied were needed 


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jAP5Um


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jAP6iT


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jAP6Nv


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jATnMf


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jATobg


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Everything Primed, ready for Painting  


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jAP7AN


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jAP7PZ


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jAToRp


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jASAf7


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jATpBH


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

And, finally Painted, including the White-Wall Tires  


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jAP8Xq


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Front View, showing the Number Plate, which I made in Word


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jATqaw


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jATqeE


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Rear View, again showing the Number Plate which I made in Word


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jAP9B6


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jATqCF


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

And, for comparison , here's the closest I can get to the actual car (more-or-less) in Colour


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Another one


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Phil, simply amazing!
nice touch!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nice work


----------



## Phil1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks  

There are a couple of issues I probably could have worked on a bit better....the Spare Tire Hubs, which I probably could have made a bit wider, and the Running Boards, which I missed completely, but overall, I'm happy with the result  

My next one, which I'll be starting soon, will be the 1949 variant


----------

